

Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez dies - amerf1
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/03/05/world/americas/venezuela-chavez-main/index.html

======
Randgalt
I'm not happy at a man's death. But, I'm happy for the Venezuelan people who
no longer have to suffer under this tyrant.

~~~
thiagoharry
"Tyrant"? I'm impressed of how easily people believes in propaganda showed to
them against anyone who doesn't give all the oil to the USA.

------
ctdonath
[golf clap]

